# Best dwarf cichlids with amano shrimp?



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm wondering what the most successful dwarf cichlid is with amano shrimp; successful being defined as "doesn't eat the amanos". I really want 1-2 of them in my tank but I'm getting amanos in soon too. I know people will have different experiences, so feel free to post yours here. Some species I'm looking at are apistogramma cacatuoides, GBRs, and other apistos.


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

My GBR pair is bossy and definately the ruler of my 46 bowfront. They chase my rasbora school and all my corys around, and have particular disdain for a pair of black mollies I added as algae eaters. They seem to ignore the otos and the amanos, but then again the amanos were there first and they are at least as big or bigger than the GBR's. The tank is pretty heavily planted.


----------



## akpoly (Aug 23, 2011)

How about some rams? They are a bit more shrimp friendly.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

My Bolivian Ram never bothered Amanos


----------



## Msoar16 (Aug 2, 2011)

My rams and apistogramma dont touch my amano


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Another vote for Rams. My german blue ram is huge and completely ignores my Amanos.  I have 2 balloon Rams who also ignore the shrimp.. as a matter of fact, all my fish completely ignore my Amano shrimp including my Male beta. 

And the Amanos are not hiding either. They are super active in the tank. Especially at feeding time they dart and swim all over the tank. 

I have to say that I think having a fairly heavily planted tanks with lots of nooks and crannies and caves and territories helps.


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

You will be fine. The apistos will go up to them a few times, then wont even bother them anymore


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

My GBR doesn't touch the RCS in her tank so I doubt she will touch Amanos, but then again you cant apply her behavior to all GBRs


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

I was just taking pics of my shrimp for another string and grabbed this one by coincidence.. This is tonight.. my GBR sharing a slice of cuke with the shrimp.


----------

